# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Seth Rich Hacked the DNC.

## goldenequity

(forgive me.. but I decided to 'archive' this stuff on RPF... "There's RATS in the Cornfield... Lawz Yeesss." 

*Seth Rich Hacked the DNC.*

*Watch Assange shake his head yes and reply with "We don't comment on our sources".

The guy's is brilliant. He took a huge shiit on that globalist fuccktard interviewer.*




And then Hillary had him killed.

That's the part the left leaves out.

This is why Russia is being blamed.

They want this story gone.

Its also why Wikileaks released the Podesta E mails.

They wanted to Avenge their source.

Its also why Assange's Internet was cut off.

1+1 still equals 2

*Any MSM news source about the 'Russian Hacks" that allows comments type this in:

"Seth Rich Hacked the DNC."

It will be removed instantly.*

Seth Rich Died for Hillarys Sins!

They know they have been busted by at least 20% of the population.

*Technically, Assange told Hannity it was not a hack but a leak.
*
#SethRich hashtag tweets on Twitter will be shadow blocked.

*Yesterday's Assange interview in case you missed it.*




*Thumbdrive smuggled.... not Internet transfer to Wikileaks.*

American University (the hand off location) and Bloomingdale (where Rich was murdered) is approximately five miles apart.

*Was it Clinton Foundation tie Sid Blu that arranged and ordered the hit on Seth Rich?

Who IS CTR Media Matters Sidney Blumenthal?*



*
and:*

*NOT ONLY is Eric Braverman (still) missing..
But now all of George Webb's videos are 'missing' as well!!*
George Webb is relentless and brilliant.
He has the instincts of a 'special prosecutor' 'investigative journalist'

*Day 54 - Where is Eric Braverman?*




*Day 53 - Where is Eric Braverman?*




(Unfortunately all of George Webb previous videos were recently wiped out by Ytbe. *Some are STILL HERE*.)\





> *George Webb posted 2 days ago*
> 
> I am going to throw some dead man switch info out there just in case. 
> I'm George Webb Sweigert from Portland, Oregon. 
> If the videos stop, check the news and carry on the torch.



*SAVING some of George's links:* 

*Twenty Years Of Looking the Other Way.*

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/52405...#sp=show-clips

*Morell Apologizes For Getting Iraq WMD Wrong*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44sqW-qnxMk

*Mike Morell Charlie Rose Interview Clip - 1:45*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ivt...fopaHYNRxAfGxd

*Seymour Hersh, Red Line to Rat Line (Pulitzer Winner, former NYT)*

http://www.lrb.co.uk/v36/n08/seymour...d-the-rat-line

*Mark Mazetti, NYT, Pulitzer - Timber Sycamore*

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/wo...bels.html?_r=0

*James Risen, NYT, Pulitzer - Libya Arms Falling in Rebel Hands*

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/06/wo...ist-hands.html

*Mark Mazetti, NYT, Pulitzer, Jordanian Officers Driving Arms to Rebels*

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/06/wo...ist-hands.html

*Fox News - Libya Arms and Chemical Weapons Not Yet Controlled*

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2011...ontrolled.html

*National Review - Stingers of Benghazi*

http://www.nationalreview.com/articl...i-jim-geraghty

*Ex-CIA Director Making Hacking Claims Works with Clinton Aide Reines*

http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2...alking-points/

*Eva Bartlett Exposes White Helmets and SOHR at UN*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPoNkxsRJww

*Fox News - Zero Footprint Arms Dealers Says He Was Set Up*

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016...t-clinton.html

*Were the 1,000 Hidden Donation Funneled Through Giustra Enterprise Partnership to avoid the eyes of Eric Braverman?* 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...=.69c48ae5db68

https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/a...eign-donations

*Congresswoman Tulsi Gabbard Says The U.S. Government Is Directly Funding...* 

https://youtu.be/_qdf2WH4g9k

*Obama to Directly Supply ISIS?* 

http://uawire.org/news/president-bar...llies-in-syria

*Did Hillary Go After Libya's $30B? Drumheller Blumenthal Documents 2012* 

https://www.documentcloud.org/docume...ml#document/p1

*Drumheller Blumenthal Germany, South Korea, Algeria, Magreb, Libya Documents - 2013* 

https://cryptome.org/2015/03/guccife...thal-memos.pdf

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/16/wo...a/16libya.html

*Judicial Watch Asks For Videos of CF FBI Testimony* 

http://www.politico.com/blogs/under-...l-watch-232213

*Sid Was Emailed The Coup Plans For South Sudan* 

http://observer.com/2016/01/hillarys...-goes-nuclear/

*Hillary Gave Joe Wilson's Company Symbion Lucrative Contract* 

http://dailycaller.com/2015/07/03/af...ca-contract/2/

*Sid Blumenthal Had a Financial Stake in Mercenary Group* 

http://www.nationalreview.com/articl...n-profit-libya

*Clinton Sent Dozens of Classified Reports to Mercenaries* 

https://www.propublica.org/article/p...et-spy-network

*Hillary Clinton Had SAP and SCI Top Secret Info Reclassified* 

http://observer.com/2016/09/emailgat...missing-gamma/

*National Review Article on Clinton Foundation Donors* 

http://www.nationalreview.com/articl...-deroy-murdock

*Same Qatar Individuals That Gave To Clinton Found. Gave To ISIS* 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/pe...-a7397211.html

*UN Security Council Libya Panel On Recovery of Libya Weapons* 

http://www.securitycouncilreport.org...s_2016_209.pdf

*Charles Ortel - UNITAID (21 minute mark)* 

http://dailycaller.com/2016/11/05/cl...ud-ever-video/

*New York Times - Timber Sycamore* 

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/wo...bels.html?_r=0

*NYT - Libya Arms Supplied Syrian Rebels* 

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/27/wo...cials-say.html

*1,000 Clinton-Petraeus emails missing from records sent to State, FBI files show* 

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016...iles-show.html

*Easily the biggest Pentagon bilking operation in DOD history - $163B overbudget in 2014 and 7 years behind schedule. 
Hillary is very pro F-35. Lockheed bundles through Hollywood stars to hide most of the donations.*

https://www.c-span.org/video/?328006...ent&start=1190

*Comey Hedge Fund*

http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...ge-fund-214018

*Comey Lockheed Connections*

http://www.breitbart.com/2016-presid...on-connection/

===============
*
►Comments sections are a MUST READ on all his videos*

*Day 55 - Where is Eric Braverman?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9VyrKB88DM

*Day 56 - Where is Eric Braverman?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NQqHuQgSYw

----------


## The Northbreather

But, but, but, I hear the Russians did it......

----------


## AZJoe

> (forgive me.. but I decided to 'archive' this stuff on RPF... "There's RATS in the Cornfield... Lawz Yeesss." 
> 
> *Seth Rich Hacked the DNC.*


Dang. Nice compilation GE. A virtual encyclopedia of information.

----------


## AZJoe

*Seth Rich, Whistle-blower Hero*

----------


## bunklocoempire

Favorite thread of 2016.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

~bump~

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Did not see any MSM report calling him whistle blower and MSM owners' employees are usually very honest.

----------


## pcosmar

> Did not see any MSM report calling him whistle blower and MSM owners' employees are usually very honest.


They don't seem to want to hear it.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Great stuff, but Seth actually had access, so he didn't 'hack,' he 'leaked.'  It is an important distinction.

----------


## pcosmar

> Great stuff, but Seth actually had access, so he didn't 'hack,' he 'leaked.'  It is an important distinction.


yes it is.

and most of Wikileaks leaks are such



> *file:///home/pcosmar/2016-12-09_WL-Insurance.aes256*



I must admit,, I am curious as to what  is in there. 83.9 GiB

----------


## timosman

This thread was mentioned on the No Agenda Show - http://893.noagendanotes.com/

----------


## AZJoe

Just a reminder

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> They don't seem to want to hear it.


Once investigations are completed, all facts should come out.

----------


## AZJoe

*Wikileaks releases Bombshell: Guccifer 2.0 Admits Seth Rich was DNC Leaker*

----------


## Swordsmyth

Kim Dotcom bump

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/AnonMonkeyMan1/s...25750713954305

----------

